# super deluxe bicycle question



## 440 (Oct 27, 2007)

hello im new here . i found a bike i want to get for my nephew it look like the SCHWINN STINGRAY but no springer front shocks . its called aGERMAN  SUPER DELUXE and has a bronze/brown metallic paint job .i want to get it for him but i dont want to over pay for it . i cant find any info on this bike anywhere . im hoping somebody here can help . 

 has anyone ever heard of this bike ?


----------

